# ValetPRO - Wash & Protect



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Here we go chaps and chapesses of DW, my first official review 

*WHAT IS IT?*

ValetPRO Wash and Protect Shampoo

*WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE?*

_ValetPRO - Wash and Protect Shampoo
Available in 1 Litre and 5 Litre containers.

A concentrated protection-based car shampoo.*

Our Wash and Protect Shampoo adds gloss and water sheeting ability to paintwork in even a basic wash process.* Only 10 to 30ml of product is needed per 5 Litres of water, giving excellent value for money.*
Great cleaning capability and an easy, non-smearing rinse finish is perfect for what it was designed to do - look after forecourt cars quickly and effortlessly, whilst giving them a just-waxed finish!

This car shampoo was also made to be used in neat form to maintain expensive wheels - even adding protection to them.*It will clean basic grime off car wheels while leaving behind a protective finish, making on-going wheel cleaning easier.* A growing number of hobbyist and car cleaning enthusiasts have been using car shampoos for years to clean wheels - so we designed Wash and Protect to be a sprayable gel, meaning that maintaining a vehicle is now even easier!
_

*WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?*

2000 W reg Fiat Punto, white.

*WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?*

The sample came in a solid 1 litre bottle, with a secure locking lid much like that on a medicine bottle. Very useful given the product smells good enough to drink! Clear concise instructions make it a simple to use product. It is a thin viscous liquid, red in colour, and smells like the love child of Dr Pepper and Cherry Coke. Very pleasant indeed. The white paintwork on the Fiat has yet to see any form of polish, so is flatter than the average pancake. This has attracted a variety of marks and stains, some fuel stains by the filler cap and general grime all over. When mixed at the upper end of the scale (30ml per 5L water), the resulting mix cleaned with ease. It made light work of the fuel stains, and general day to day dirt marks left by hand prints, shoe scuffs etc. Somewhat impressed. The real 'in depth' test would be to use it on a bug splattered motorway mile muncher...this test comes tomorrow on my Vectra (thread will be updated to this effect). It is ridiculously easy to use. Only way to really make it easier to use would be to use a cap that has calibrated measurements to facilitate the correct product:water ratio. Beyond that, absolute childsplay. The product claims to leave a 'just waxed finish'. Given the state of the paintwork as it currently stands, this remains to be seen. However, there was a test patch on the tailgate that has seen some SRP (to remove oxidisation and to confirm if single stage paint or not). On this section of the car, there was a very very subtle shine beyond what had already been given by the SRP. The biggest 'finish' attribute I can attest to here, is the water behaviour. I found that on the lesser oxidised panels and the glass, when water was poured on (to rinse), the sheeting was dare I say it, pretty good (considering the car has only seen shampoo in its life). Kudos to W&P for this attribute! For the sheeting abilities alone, we get bonus points here. At £21.60 for 5L of what is a very good product is what I would refer to as a bit of a bargain. Well worth every penny.

*WHY SHOULD YOU BUY IT?*

Well, what can I say really. Over the many years I have been breathing the same air as everyone else, I have gotten my way through many different shampoos, some good, some bad, some invariably questionable as to whether or not they deserve to be called shampoos at all. This shampoo however, is quite simply one of, if not the best shampoo I've had the pleasure to use. The mixed solution feels slick to the touch and this inspires confidence that you are encapsulating the dirt particles sufficiently as to not inflict any further marring, and the copious amount of suds make it easy to see where you have already washed. I will definitely include Wash & Protect in my arsenal of products.

Photos to follow :thumb:


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Photos as promised:










Nice and sudsy 

Grime:









Grime gone!


----------

